# Lenovo Y50 vs Alienware 13



## actuallymb (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a budget of Rs. One lac.
An I have shortlisted The lenovo Y 50 and the new Alienware 13.
Both of them have pros and cons.
Kindly suggest me what to buy.


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

Core i7 broadwell version of AW 13 is not available in India. Stay away. You'll get some very strong CPU throttling. Buy Lenovo Y50 or MSI with GTX 860m.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

Import this one instead:

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8651 (Clevo P650SE) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook

It should cost a bit under 1 lakh including the customs and shipping charges.


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 8, 2015)

Terrible screen of Y50 or poor performance of 13 ? A big dilemma for Indians, right ?
Functionally, i5 or i7 ulv in case of 13 will limit gaming performance, regardless of the GPU, internal or external. Y50 is good for performance,  but is no match for built and screen of 13(and support!). 
If you can wait, wait for 15(which will hopefully fall near 114~117K after launch) or buy MSI ones at your own risk.

Edit: You can always use something like desktop GTX980 with 13....but don't expect any miracles....and absolutely none in case of RTS.


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Terrible screen of Y50 or poor performance of 13 ? A big dilemma for Indians, right ?
> Functionally, i5 or i7 ulv in case of 13 will limit gaming performance, regardless of the GPU, internal or external. Y50 is good for performance,  but is no match for built and screen of 13(and support!).
> If you can wait, wait for 15(which will hopefully fall near 114~117K after launch) or buy MSI ones at your own risk.
> 
> Edit: You can always use something like desktop GTX980 with 13....but don't expect any miracles....and absolutely none in case of RTS.



especially Company of Heroes 2. RIP


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> especially Company of Heroes 2. RIP



That titles is demanding.....I mean, forget Crysis or any contemporary game, I believe RTS is what stresses the overall system most. 
@Thread starter: for example, series like Total War require a good GPU and a CPU both. The sheer amount of draw calls they make can bring mid-range GPUs/ULV CPUs to their knees. You need to consider the genre of games which you are planning to run on that laptop. 13 would be fine for FPS.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

Go for none. AW cpu will give you serious throttling issues and not to mention that it is over priced. Better look to import one or else money won't be well spent.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2015)

AW13 is worth 65-70k at max


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Feb 9, 2015)

Or if someone can get the lappy for you its even better.
F all them clevo's if you can have someone get it for you; this is the king.
MSI GT72 2QE 641US Notebook i7 4720HQ 8GB RAM 1TB HDD NV GTX980M WIN8 17 3" | eBay

980m for 1 lakh. Boo yeah. + the clevo doesn't have an OS so... well there's that.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Or if someone can get the lappy for you its even better.
> F all them clevo's if you can have someone get it for you; this is the king.
> MSI GT72 2QE 641US Notebook i7 4720HQ 8GB RAM 1TB HDD NV GTX980M WIN8 17 3" | eBay
> 
> 980m for 1 lakh. Boo yeah. + the clevo doesn't have an OS so... well there's that.



It's better to buy a desktop than to buy that laptop. What will you do with a heavy 17 incher?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Feb 9, 2015)

True that. But there still are people who want the ultimate desktop replacement no matter the setbacks.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> It's better to buy a desktop than to buy that laptop. What will you do with a heavy 17 incher?



+1 to this considering the laptop will be plugged in most of the time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Or if someone can get the lappy for you its even better.
> F all them clevo's if you can have someone get it for you; this is the king.
> MSI GT72 2QE 641US Notebook i7 4720HQ 8GB RAM 1TB HDD NV GTX980M WIN8 17 3" | eBay
> 
> 980m for 1 lakh. Boo yeah. + the clevo doesn't have an OS so... well there's that.



980m, under 1 lakh if only selling price is considered, cheaper and lighter than the MSI one.

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8652 (Clevo P650SG) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook

Windows 8.1 OEM costs 6k and Windows 8.1 pro for students costs 3.5k, which he can buy later.


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 9, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> True that. But there still are people who want the ultimate desktop replacement no matter the setbacks.



That term is rather vague,i.e. ultimate desktop replacement. For whatever hypothetical use they may have, they are good enough for just one thing....Lan parties. In typical scenarios, anything above 16 gives trouble and I am not talking about weight, but dimensions.

I can recall keeping my laptop directly on the conveyor during airport checking, because they didn't have a tray big enough for it.


----------

